# new building



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I went to Nashville train show today and I got this historical building from Miniatures by Philip Crews. He replicate from the original building building in Franklin during the civil war. The dimension is slightly larger than those from Colorado model structures. The frame was made of hardwood and coated with cement tiles. The roof is made of tin and nailed very nicely.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great looking Building. Do all your Buildings have lights in them?

JJ


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

John J said:


> Great looking Building. Do all your Buildings have lights in them?
> 
> JJ


Yes, I have about 10 buildings in the layout and each has one or more lights inside. Some have LEDs while others have normal light bulbs. The whole layout has more than 100 LEDs and small light bulbs together. I use E5 or E10 bases to screw the light bulbs, so it's very easy to replace them.


----------

